# Are other Uber drivers experiencing cash out issue ?



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yesterday cash out was down eod, but was back up this morning. Now eod down again. 

Is this a systemic problem w all Uber drivers ?

Thanks


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

Yes I’m having issues as well. I tried to cash out, first one was at 5PST 3/19/22and the system prompt “You have used the maximum number of 5 cash outs…try again tomorro…..” The same thing happen today 11am 3/20/22 tried to cash out maximum number of cash outs has been reached 5..system support was no help


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

Paying a "Cash Out Fee" for my own money, is for the Birds...


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Paying a "Cash Out Fee" for my own money, is for the Birds...


If you cash out to Uber's debit card, there is no fee.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Yesterday cash out was down eod, but was back up this morning. Now eod down again.
> 
> Is this a systemic problem w all Uber drivers ?
> 
> Thanks


I've experienced it for the last 2 days. I can cash out, but only once a day, instead of the 5 times. Not that I ever needed to cash out that often, but it was nice to have it. I opened a chat with Uber to let them know, and it said I was 10+ in line, but no one ever responded after 20 minutes (while I was shopping in Costco). And there have been no general announcements about them working on technical issues. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

That’s what’s disturbing, the fact that Uber has yet to address, announce. The support chat is useles they are definitely not equipped to do anything as it relates to technical issues.


----------



## DerekForReal (9 mo ago)

Very rarely do you get an Uber Support Agent that has technical know how. Uber should have a special phone number for "TECH SUPPORT" only -- the self help pages are extremely VAGUE. And 9x's out of 10 it's something so minute--BUT you NEVER would've known. Their driver app makes me feel like a disorganized scatterbrain!! It's terrible!!!


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Paying a "Cash Out Fee" for my own money, is for the Birds...


It's two quarters lol..not everything is something to get bent out of shape about.


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> It's two quarters lol..not everything is something to get bent out of shape about.


You're right,

2 quarters multiple times a week, for 52 weeks out of the year is hardly any money.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

FiveStarDesires said:


> You're right,
> 
> 2 quarters multiple times a week, for 52 weeks out of the year is hardly any money.


If you need to cash out that much during the year , you need another job.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> You're right,
> 
> 2 quarters multiple times a week, for 52 weeks out of the year is hardly any money.


My money in my account at end of each day is worth the peace of mind the .50 brings. I don’t like letting money sit w Uber or any other gig economy stuff.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> My money in my account at end of each day is worth the peace of mind the .50 brings. I don’t like letting money sit w Uber or any other gig economy stuff.


Get their debit card and you don't have to pay anything. But I understand what you're saying about leaving money in the system.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

DerekForReal said:


> Very rarely do you get an Uber Support Agent that has technical know how. Uber should have a special phone number for "TECH SUPPORT" only -- the self help pages are extremely VAGUE. And 9x's out of 10 it's something so minute--BUT you NEVER would've known. Their driver app makes me feel like a disorganized scatterbrain!! It's terrible!!!


After three days, I was able to check cash out more than once for the Uber Eats stuff I'm doing.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I have never felt like the money in my wallet was in jeopardy. There have been many times where i just let 1000,1500 or 2000 be paid out at the end of the week. If i dont need the money i just let it cash out weekly. Obviously, if i have a big expense or repair or something i wasnt planning i will cash out to cover


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Yesterday cash out was down eod, but was back up this morning. Now eod down again.
> 
> Is this a systemic problem w all Uber drivers ?
> 
> Thanks


Not all drivers are experiencing this issue…..strange if it’s a system issu?


----------



## vizion.gw (9 mo ago)

Hey so I'm actually currently facing a related issue. My earnings for the day and the cash out option are showing different totals...

I reached out to support a couple times today and both times was told "its a known issue and a specialist team is handling it and you'll get a message when it's resolved."

I've tried to check Twitter and here for other chatter about it, but am finding nothing!


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

vizion.gw said:


> Hey so I'm actually currently facing a related issue. My earnings for the day and the cash out option are showing different totals...
> 
> I reached out to support a couple times today and both times was told "its a known issue and a specialist team is handling it and you'll get a message when it's resolved."
> 
> I've tried to check Twitter and here for other chatter about it, but am finding nothing!


‘The different totals could be from an earlier cash out or a few of your tips haven’t came through. Usually cash outs and daily totals don’t match until all tips etc. are in. Try keeping track of the trip amount as it comes up using a calculator app give a least an hour after each trip for the Uber total and what you have on the calculator to macth. FYI watch for the double and added trips in keeping up with your totals. Usually the cash confirm is more than the amount shown….


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Yesterday cash out was down eod, but was back up this morning. Now eod down again.
> 
> Is this a systemic problem w all Uber drivers ?
> 
> Thanks


I did. Read my post.


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

vizion.gw said:


> Hey so I'm actually currently facing a related issue. My earnings for the day and the cash out option are showing different totals...
> 
> I reached out to support a couple times today and both times was told "its a known issue and a specialist team is handling it and you'll get a message when it's resolved."
> 
> I've tried to check Twitter and here for other chatter about it, but am finding nothing!


Same issue happened to me


----------



## Pancho 0908 (Nov 15, 2017)

I am beginning to think this is a systematic action by Uber cause it can't no just be a coincidence!


----------

